# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Το νέο κλουβί του Μίκυ

## koufonissia

Το νέο κλουβί που πήρα σήμερα για τον Μίκυ!Δυστυχώς λίγο μετά την αγορά του είδα σε ένα άλλο πετ σοπ ενα μεγαλύτερο κλουβι με σχεδόν τα ίδια λεφτά..  :sad:  τεσπα κι αυτό πιστεύω καλό είναι.

----------

